
A game to Spread Awareness of Waste Management to users of all age groups - civicsensegame
http://www.civicsense.in/
======
civicsensegame
Download the game at

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.civicsense...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.civicsense.civicsense.game)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/civic-
sense/id1198464119?ls=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/civic-
sense/id1198464119?ls=1&mt=8)

